# naked Liege, ready for new stickering!



## Doogy (Feb 13, 2015)

My newly naked Liege is ready for the application of the 'Litespeed' black and white stickers from the 2005 Ultimate. While I love the Liege, I don't like the yellow stickers that came with it. I also ordered the black and white 'Titanium' stickers from an older Merlin model, which will  grace the top tube. The only sticker that the Liege keeps, is the 'Made in USA by Litespeed' on the seatube. I was thinking of keeping the original Lynsky signature sticker, but a part of it was missing, so it went as well. Here is the finished (naked) project, with the 'titanium' sticker that will be added as well. With only 600 total miles on this frame, I'm looking forward to getting it built up and back in service! Thanks to everyone for their input in my first thread, on what sticker set I should consider. 

Cheers!
Douglas in Phoenix


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It's got a pump peg? 

Tell me you're not putting Merlin decals on it. 

The set of Ultimate decals I got included an "Made in USA" with the American flag, so you might as well burn the existing one off and replace it too. 

I can't tell from the pictures, but did you buff the frame? Even if it has low miles, titanium will oxidize a bit over time. Get some green Scotch Brite pads at the grocery store or Home Depot. Cut them into strips and buff the tubes with the grain. It'll look really nice when you get done. 

Is that bike all 6/4? I found the 6/4 down tube on my Ultimate to be a lot more work than the 3/2 tubes on the rest of the frame.


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

I have one in 55 cm and I don't think it has a pump peg. The Liege is a mix of 6/4 and 3/2.5 tubes. I believe the Liege was the last of the Lynskey Litespeed designs.


----------

